# Moderator



## aflacglobal (Dec 24, 2007)

moderator ?????? HUUUUUMMMMMMMM.

Normally i would find a wise crack to make about that.
But at this particular moment i find it as one of satisfaction and gratitude.

It has been a long hard year to get this forum to where it is today. This little venture that you have created here is going to bloom into something you could never imagine. This is just one the first few steps into a yet uncharted destiny. Just the formation of this forum will be a life changing factor in many of lives of those who pursue this novel trade.

Sometimes people don't understand some of the things i do or say here on this forum.I do everything for a reason, even if the people who are observing the situation don't understand why. I have fought long and hard to make sure that this forum has remained a neutral gathering place for people of like minds and interest. Whether those people be poor, rich, American, Canadian, :wink: Any type of organism is most susceptible during it's infancy. Once the organism has had time to go and prosper it can learn to defend it's self. That was my mission here from the start. It was to help this forum grow. I figure hell i don't know all this shit so how can i help. Then i thought of it from a business in it's start up stage. Hell yeah. That's my thing, bullshit.
So i proceeded to start a defense plan. From there i found some good battles.  

The forum has grown strong over this period of time. It now stands on it's on two feet and is gaining speed and reputation daily. Some of the members on the board comment from time to time about how helpful and open minded this forum is. That just makes me feel real good. Most of the battles i have picked are because i knew of the potential damage that these people posed and manifested in their character. I figured that if they were looking at me then i was the distraction that would keep them occupied from their real agenda. Funny thing, human nature. lol

You should feel real good about what you have created here Noxx, even if you didn't know it you have in many ways changed the lives of others. If nothing else just from your so called bored weekend this forum sprang.
This forum will become an icon in the years to come for hobbyist as well as professional refiners , and all like minds of the trade. Some of us go thru life without so much as leaving a scratch on history, But you my friend have managed to do just that and at such a young age. I find i have really not done very much of that in my life. I mean i have made several marks, some good some bad, but they all usually end in motivation. Most of them usually about money. But yours was not about that. That's what makes it rare and Noble.

I think this might be my last chance to actually contribute to something good without their being some underlying motivation attached. Truth is I'm still lucky to be around now. I have lung cancer and have been, well let's say struggling. Hell I'm lucky to see another Christmas. When i found this forum back when you first started it. ( about a month into it April ).
I was recovering from some treatment. I had my laptop out and that was the first time i had been online just surfing in awhile. I came across your story and just though Huuuummm. The kid is onto something. Why not help him out. So basically you have helped me out more than you will ever know, just from what you did with one of your bored weekends. :wink: It's actually given me somewhat of a purpose. Thanks Noxx.

Now back to this moderator stuff. Is their like some special tool bar i get.  

Please tell me it has an ass kicking button. Please, pretty please. Everybody run, Aflac's got his finger on the button. :shock: 

Thanks guys, It's been a real pleasure. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 24, 2007)

"Please tell me it has an ass kicking button. Please, pretty please. Everybody run, Aflac's got his finger on the button."

A Chuck Norris button.

You are the best choice to be in charge of
the ass kicking button.Hopefully you will not
need it.

Jim


----------



## Lou (Dec 24, 2007)

I've only been here a short while, but I've learned quite a bit from everyone here, I only hope I can make some small contribution to this forum.
I do enjoy this forum, and the company of the friends I've made here.

And aflac, you've been nothing but nice to me, same with Steve, Noxx, and Harold. 

It grieves me to hear your news. I can only hope for the best.


Enjoy your powers, your modship


----------



## heirloomreplacement (Dec 24, 2007)

Congrats Aflac on the honor thats been placed your way!

I have to agree > although new in this forum > I can't help to think of how great it is to have a place to go> tell my tales along the way and learn so much all in one place.

I figure it this way> I for one > am a guy with a family you helped keep safer

because if I did something stupid > like explosive > the whole family would be roasting hotdogs from outside in the cold  

The info found around this site is given and taken freely>
although there may be more than one way to deal with a situation. all the views and comments help get the big picture.


It's quite an accomplishment !!!!

The Body of people here are genuine and Thats what makes it so special

Congrats again Aflac and Thank you to all those that keep this site possable

For the record> Giving Aflac a tool bar with boot button would be like giving Bin Ladin a tour of our Nuke silo's > LMAO
Just kidding Guy

JIM


----------



## Noxx (Dec 24, 2007)

Well Ralph, this touches me a lot...
Thanks again dear friend. 8)

And you can now use the IP button :lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 24, 2007)

Dam that's cool. Now i can see the buttons on the bottom left.

Now where's Chuck Norris. :roll:


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 24, 2007)

Ralph,

I hate to break this to you, but there is no Chuck Norris button.  

The big red button can only be used by 'Noxx'.

Even a moderator has limits. :lol: 

Congratulations on your promotion !

The ip button is kinda fun, it let's you see which members are posting from the same ip. I never could figure out why someone would want more than one account to deal with unless they were up to no good. :? 

Steve


----------



## Irons (Dec 24, 2007)

Just like in computer software, Precious Metal refining has been mostly a proprietary trade with art as much as science being held by a few people. For too long, it's been the haunt of criminal elements who use their 'secrets' to steal and cheat from others who are just trying to make an honest living.

Now comes open-source refining to level the playing field. Let's hope it sheds a little light on the unscrupulous operators that have made a mockery of this trade for so long.


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 24, 2007)

> Now comes open-source refining to level the playing field. Let's hope it sheds a little light on the unscrupulous operators that have made a mockery of this trade for so long



Amen Brother.

No chuck Norris button.  
Guess i'll settle for the lever.


----------



## Lou (Dec 24, 2007)

I guess I'm just too new here to get this, but was there really a big problem with people stealing information from here, or selling it on ebay?

I know aflac told me a little 'bout the Meg Rose problem (and now with his IP button, he'll be a-OK to deal with it).


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 24, 2007)

> I guess I'm just too new here to get this, but was there really a big problem with people stealing information from here, or selling it on ebay?



No we haven't really had a problem yet, so to speak. It's just that i plan for the future. I also don't like the fact that people take info given freely and try and proffit from it. Now that the forum is growing and has it's foot in the door this should become less of a problem if any.


----------

